

You're sharing your personal data with every app - michaelkscott
http://raganwald.posterous.com/when-you-share-personal-data-with-facebook-fr

======
why-el
I dont use any application and I turned off the app platform. I think its the
best thing to do right now. By doing that, you dont have to set anything else,
nothing is shared with any app. The only downside to this is that some apps
might decide to force Facebook on you (hello Spotify), but I was lucky enough
to have an account before they went Facebook-hungry, so I am all set.

~~~
raganwald
If you turn off the app platform, you MUST be careful not to turn it back on.
If you authorize any app, for any reason, you turn the platform back on AND
Facebook restores the default sharing preferences, which at the moment seem to
be that your friends’ apps can read everything about you except for your
sexual preference and religion.

~~~
why-el
I figured. Thanks for the tip. And I actually had an idea of a Facebook app
and was wondering whether things change in that regard. Of course you would
want to be the first customer of your app. I wonder how people who share
concerns like me deal with these kinds of situations.

------
dwc
This is fine and useful advice, but it's only going to work until the next
time FB overhauls their security settings and resets everything to
(permissive) defaults. In the name of improving privacy, of course. Too much
of that for me, so I quit FB a while back.

~~~
zheng
Exactly this. I don't particularly mind sharing some of my personal data with
3rd parties, especially because I actually like ads if they are for new
products that I am actually interested in purchasing. However, not being able
to reliably control _what_ exactly that data is without keeping up with the
latest subtle changes in wording is too much for me.

------
sid6376
The most irritating part about removing the permissions of applications that
you use is that you have to delete every application individually. Thats two
clicks per application (one for deleting and one for confirmation). Why cant I
just get a checkbox next to each application and remove them in bulk? I have
tried removing these apps but I always get tired mid way and give up.

~~~
iceron
Same applies for changing email settings.

------
idupree
I don't use Facebook applications, but I use Pidgin to Facebook-chat (using
Facebook's XMPP interface). This requires* "If I'm Online" to be shared with
apps (even though Pidgin is not a Facebook application). I have everything
else unchecked. I wish I could uncheck that too. *last I checked.

------
ktizo
If you click these settings, do they do exactly what they say on the tin? Or
are they a bit leaky?

